# Do elecrolytes ever go 'bad'?



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

I was cleaning out out horse trailer today and found a full container of Electrolytes. It was tightly sealed and didn't seem to have any moisture on the inside of the container but I wasn't sure if I should keep it or throw it out.

Do electrolytes have an 'expiration' date or anything? I don't know how old the container is ( although it looks to be in new-ish condition). I haven't found anything about it online either but wanted to check first :wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not sure. It may depend on the ingredients?
I use Electro-Dex and have had used leftover tubs from the previous summer with no issues.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I think they do have a shelf life, depending on the brand. You could always call the company and ask them what they suggest as a shelf life for their product if there isn't any expiration date on the package.


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok,thanks for the help!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is mainly salt with a very small amount of potassium and other trace minerals. Minerals are pretty stable.


----------

